#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Engineering Certificates >  >  >  LNG Custody Transfer Handbook

## s@ndy

Dear friends;



Can anyone share GIIGNL "LNG custody transfer handbook" or ISO 13398 - "LNG procedure for custody transfer on board ship"

Many thanksSee More: LNG Custody Transfer Handbook

----------


## Shabbir2009

Hi 

U can download from:

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
Thanks

----------


## s@ndy

Dear Shabbir;

Many thanks for this.

Regards

----------


## Mohamed

very thanks i need it

----------


## Nocturnoeb

Thank you

----------


## vnel12

thanks

----------


## f81aa

Thanks Shabbir2009

----------


## Yamil

thanks

----------


## venkateshs_g

Thanks

----------


## ahsan983

thanx

----------


## icqaa

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------

